# Dämpfer Faunus LSD



## Rampage (10. November 2003)

Hallo Bergwerker,

ich stehe gerade zwecks Neuanschaffung vor der Entscheidung zwischen einem Faunus und einem Faunus LSD und bin bereits beide ausgiebig Probe gefahren. Das Faunus LSD hat mir von der Geometrie und dem Fahrgefühl her sehr gut gefallen, die Federung konnte mich aber überhaupt nicht überzeugen; hier hat mir das Faunus um Längen besser zugesagt, dessen Hinterbau mich voll überzeugt hat.

Die Federung des LSD war im Ansprechverhalten nicht eben sehr sensibel, hat aber dann auch bei gröberen Schlägen nicht genug Reserven gehabt, um halbwegs Fahrkomfort und -sicherheit zu vermitteln. Auch bei weicher Abstimmung hat sich außer einem Nachwippen bei jedem etwas größeren Hindernis keine wesentliche Änderung eingestellt. Alles in allem hatte ich bei dem LSD eher das Gefühl, ein Hardtail zu fahren, das die groben Schläge etwas erträglicher macht, ein richtiges "Fully-Fahrgefühl" hat sich aber nicht eingestellt.

Verbaut war in dem von mir gefahrenen LSD (aktuelles Modell) ein german:A Dämpfer mit schwarzer Feder, die wohl für mein Gewicht (ca. 72-73 kg nackt) passen sollte.

Nach allem, was ich bisher über das LSD gelesen und gehört habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob meine Erfahrungen während der Testfahrt u.U. mehr auf den Dämpfer als auf das LSD an sich bzw. dessen Konstruktion zurückzuführen sind. Bisher habe ich nur positive Berichte über das Fahr- und Federungsverhalten des LSD gesehen/gehört, wobei da wohl meines Wissens auch kein Bike mit dem german:A Dämpfer dabei war.

Sind irgendwelche Probleme mit dem german.A Dämpfer bei dem Faunus LSD bekannt? Ist mit dem in der Endurance-Version verbauten DT Swiss SSD 225 ein anderes Fahr- und Ansprechverhalten der Federung zu erwarten?

Besten Dank im Voraus.

R.


----------



## Micki (10. November 2003)

Das der German A Dämpfer ein Totalausfall ist lässt sich ja wunderbar in dem Thread "Erfahrungen/Meinungen Centurion LRS" nachlesen.

Ich gehe davon aus das der DT Swiss die bessere Alternative ist. Nicht umsonst stattet Bergwerk fast alle LSD-Bikes mit diesem Dämpfer aus.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampage (11. November 2003)

Den Thread mit dem german:A am Centurion kannte ich noch gar nicht. Bleibt aber nach wie vor die Frage offen, ob das Fahrverhalten des Faunus LSD mit dem DT Swiss tatsächlich so viel anders ist...

Interessant finde ich in jedem Fall die ebenfalls in dem Centurion-Thread angesprochenen Schaltprobleme, mit solchen hatte ich nämlich auch bei dem Faunus LSD heftig zu kämpfen. Auf dem kleinen Blatt vorne ist mir auf beinahe allen gefahrenen Ritzeln ständig die Kette durchgerutscht, hinten zwischen zwei Gängen gesprungen etc., obwohl die Schaltung eigentlich korrekt eingestelt war. Ist ziemlich toll, wenn man am Berg ständig ins Leere tritt . Ich dachte an sich an eine Beschädigung der Kette oder etwas ähnliches, die war aber nagelneu. 

Sollte es sich hierbei tatsächlich um ein konstruktionsbedingtes Problem handeln? Spricht ja schon etwas dafür, wenn solche Probleme bei mehreren Leuten auftreten. In diesem Fall wäre das wohl ein deutliches Argument gegen das LSD. Ist hierzu Näheres bekannt?

Gruss

R.


----------



## Micki (12. November 2003)

Die Schaltprobleme (die tatsächlich bei sehr vielen verschiedenen Centurion-Fahrern auftraten) lagen anscheinend an einem falsch eingestellten Umschlingungswinkel (ich glaube so heist das). Die Einstellung erfolgt mit der kleinen Schraube am Schaltwerk.

Laut Centurion könnte auch ein minimal verbogenes Schaltauge der Grund für die Probleme sein.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Lumix (12. November 2003)

Hast Du schon mal von optimaler Kettenlinie gehört? Falls nicht, wäre das mal ein Punkt den du in Betracht ziehen solltest.

http://www.mtb-biking.de/antrieb/kettenlinie.htm


----------



## Rampage (12. November 2003)

Die Einstellungen von Schaltwerk/Umschlingungswinkel sowie die Kettenlinie kann ich leider nicht mehr prüfen, war ein Testrad, das ich nicht mehr zur Verfügung habe. Da ich das Bike von einem Händler hatte, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass technisch alles stimmt, zumal ich bei kurzer Durchsicht des Rades vor dem Start keine falschen Einstellungen feststellen konnte...

Wenn ich euch richtig verstehe, sollten die Schaltungsprobleme jedenfalls nicht konstruktions-/bauartbedingt sein und damit bei jedem oder zumindest vielen Faunus LSD auftreten, soweit richtig?

Es ist mir (wie wahrscheinlich den meisten anderen auch) sehr wichtig, dass ich mich auf die Funktion des Bikes und der Federung verlassen kann, da ich mit dem Bike in erster Linie fahren und nicht ständig daran herumschrauben möchte. In diesem Punkt hat mich zumindest das Testbike Faunus LSD, das ich fahren konnte, nicht wirklich überzeugt. Hätte mir das Bike nicht im übrigen sehr gut gefallen, hätte ich mich vermutlich schon davon abgewandt und mich nach einer Alternative umgesehen.

Vielleicht kann mich ja doch noch jemand von der  Funktion und Performance des LSD-Hinterbaus mit DT Swiss Dämpfer überzeugen...?!

Grüsse

R.

P.S. Das mit der optimalen Kettenlinie war mir tatsächlich neu


----------



## JJJ (12. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich fahre auch ein Faunus LSD (Modell 2002). Hier war nach kurzer Zeit der Originaldämpfer (Bees) defekt. Mein Händler
hat mir nach Rücksprache mit Bergwerk den Einbau des DT-Swiss
Dämpfers gegen geringen Aufpreis ermöglicht.
1) Fahrgefühl deutlich besser als der Bees
2) Habe keinerlei Probleme mit der Schaltung

Mein Dämpfer ist mit 7,5 bar (bei knapp 70 kg) und mit
mittlerer Zugstufe eingestellt und ich habe ein sehr
gutes Fahrgefühl dabei. Ich hatte vorher ein Hardtail und
mag daher eigentlich eher eine härtere Abstimmung.
Wichtig ist kein Wippen im Wiegetritt bergauf und auf den
Trails dämpft das für mich optimal. Habe auch schon einen
AlpenX mit meinem Faunus hinter mir - no problems.

Mein Fazit: ich bin top zufrieden !!

Gruss
JJ


----------



## Rampage (12. November 2003)

Wie "schluckfreudig" ist denn der DT Swiss am Faunus LSD auf den Trails, verträgt er da auch eine etwas härtere Gangart? Das war ein großes Manko mit dem german:A Dämpfer, da hat der Hinterbau bei jeder größeren Wurzel gebockt wie mein altes Hardtail...

Gruss
R.


----------



## Brägel (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rampage _
> *Wie "schluckfreudig" ist denn der DT Swiss am Faunus LSD auf den Trails, verträgt er da auch eine etwas härtere Gangart? Das war ein großes Manko mit dem german:A Dämpfer, da hat der Hinterbau bei jeder größeren Wurzel gebockt wie mein altes Hardtail...
> 
> Gruss
> R. *



ich denke das LSD ist mehr als Race-Bike ausgelegt. Wenn du satten Federungskomfort auch im gröberen Gelände willst kannst du doch das Faunus nehmen. Ich denke das hatte dir gut gefallen. Was spricht also dagegen. 120 mm sind halt was anderes als 80.


----------



## JJJ (13. November 2003)

Für mich ist die "Schluckfreudigkeit" ausreichend.
Wie gesagt, ich mag eigentlich das Fahrverhalten
eines Hardtails lieber. So ist es für mich ein guter
Kompromiss. Hab das Faunus auch nur gekauft, 
weil ich Bandscheibenprobleme habe. 
Wenn Du auf den Trails so richtig Gas geben möchtest
und vielleicht auch ein paar Jumps einlegen willst,
denke ich auch, dass das normale Faunus das bessere
für Dich ist.
Vielleicht solltest Du noch bei einem anderen Händler
nochmal probefahren.

Gruss
JJ


----------



## XC_Freund (13. November 2003)

Ich hatte ursprünglich auch diesen BEES-Dämpfer (nicht den German A, dem trau ich aber die gleichen Qualitäten zu), der hatte (ausser Qualitätsproblemen mit der Dichtigkeit) ein wirkungslose Zugstufe. Daher war der Hinterbau bei schnellen Stößen schon wackelig (nachschwingen). Der DT-Dämpfer bringt hier wesentlich mehr Ruhe in den Hinterbau. Ich habe zum Vergleich ein Stumpjumper FSR. Der Federkomfort ist sehr ähnlich (Ich fahre den DT unter 6bar bei 65kg), das Faunus wippt deutlich weniger als das Spezi. Ich bevorzuge diese weichere Abstimmung und nehme mininmales Wippen auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt in kauf. Gröbere Stöße sind so auch kein Problem. Mit dem DT-Dämpfer fährt sich das Bike wie man es erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampage (13. November 2003)

Ich schiele tatsächlich die ganze Zeit mit einem Auge etwas auf das "normale" Faunus, das mir von der Federung her sehr gut gefallen hat, sowohl hinsichtlich Ansprechverhalten als auch Komfort bei großen Brocken. Das Faunus ist allerdings schon deutlich träger als das LSD (flachere Winkel, Oberrohr und Radstand etwas länger bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe), was mich etwas mehr Richtung LSD bringt.

Gewünscht hätte ich mir das ursprünglich einmal angekündigte 100er LSD, das wäre wohl der optimale Kompromiss für mich, aber ob das in absehbarer Zeit kommen wird, steht wohl in den Sternen... 

Wieso ist eigentlich der Federweg bei dem "normalen" Faunus in Rahmenhöhe S deutlich geringer als in den übrigen Größen (90/100 mm gegenüber 120/135 mm)? Bei allen übrigen Bergwerk-Fullies ist der Federweg hinten in S auch nicht kleiner, insbesondere auch beim Pfadfinder, der ja imho eigentlich ein Faunus mit 145 mm hinten ist. Ist das tatsächlich so oder handelt es sich um eine fehlerhafte Angabe im Katalog?

R.


----------



## Rampage (17. November 2003)

Update:

Ich habe am vergangenen Wochenende nochmals eine ausgiebige Probefahrt (knapp 70 km) mit dem Faunus LSD unternommen. Dämpfer war wiederum der german:A s:light LRS, der von Bergwerk in den 2004er Modellen der ECCO-Ausstattung in Serie verbaut. Ein LSD mit dem DT Swiss Dämpfer stand leider nicht zur Verfügung. Diesmal wurde der german:A etwas softer eingestellt (ca. 15 % Sag), auch die Schaltung (komplett XT 2003) wurde wegen der Schaltungsprobleme beim letzten Mal nochmals durchgecheckt.

Die etwas weichere Dämpferabstimmung des german:A hat im wesentlichen dazu geführt, dass das Bike deutlich spürbar gewippt hat, und das leider nicht nur im Wiegetritt. Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ansonsten eher mäßig und etwas rauh, bei gröberen Schlägen hatte ich das Gefühl, der Dämpfer macht mehr oder weniger ganz zu. Bei härteren Schlägen hat der Hinterbau (oder der Dämpfer?) zudem beständig ein lautes Quietschen von sich gegeben. 

Auch die Schaltungsprobleme sind wieder aufgetreten, vor allem auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, vereinzelt auch auf dem mittleren. Soweit ich feststellen konnte, tritt das Rutschen und Springen der Kette vor allem dann auf, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert und in diesem Moment durch das Pedalieren ordentlich Zug auf dem Antrieb ist. Besonders bei steilen holprigen Anstiegen war das LSD teilweise kaum noch vernünftig zu fahren, weil es im Antrieb nur noch gekracht hat und ich 1-2x fast in den Lenker gebissen hätte.

Nach knapp 120 km Probefahrt mit dem Faunus LSD muss ich daher das Fazit ziehen, dass mich das Bike wegen des meines Erachtens mangelhaften Federungsverhaltens am Hinterbau und den erheblichen Schaltungsproblemen nicht überzeugen kann. Mag sein, dass der DT Swiss Dämpfer dem german:A weit voraus ist und das Bike sich damit anders fährt, der Unterschied kann doch aber kaum so groß sein, dass das Resultat ein "anderes" Bike ist, oder? Auch die Schaltungsprobleme beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus sind mit dem Dämpfer alleine doch wohl kaum erklärbar.

Bleibt ggf. der Rückgriff auf das Faunus, dessen Hinterbau mir in jeder Fahrsituation deutlich besser gefallen hat, obwohl auch dort mit dem Rock Shox SID XC nicht eben ein Dämpfer verbaut war, der meine erste Wahl wäre. 

Würde mich nur interessieren, wieso Bergwerk im Faunus LSD standardmäßig einen Dämpfer verbaut, der nach allem, was hier im Forum geäußert wurde, bekanntermaßen recht bescheiden ist. Sicherlich ist der angestrebte Endpreis der Komplettbikes ein wesentlicher Faktor, wenn im LSD aber auch "normale" Dämpfer verbaut werden können, sollte sich doch eine adäquate Alternative zu dem german:A finden lassen. Schade, dass sich bislang keiner der Bergwerker hier im Forum in diesem Zusammenhang geäußert hat.

Gruss
R.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (17. November 2003)

@ Rampage, 

ins Faunus LSD passen derzeit 3 Dämpfer. Der von German A. und der von Manitou (als echte Langhubdämpfer). Diese werden entsprechend auch bei Centurion verbaut. Uns fehlen bezüglich des Manitou Dämpfers allerdings noch Erfahrungswerte und Tests. DT Swiss bietet in Zusammenarbeit mit Bergwerk eine "Verlängerung" für den SSD 210 L + SSD 225 Dämpfer, die dann ebenfalls passen.
Natürlich ist der DT Swiss Dämpfer die erste Wahl fürs Faunus LSD alledings bietet Bergwerk auch Alternativen, die entsprechend preiswerter sind. Bei den 3 Ausstattungsvarianten des Faunus LSD ist der Rahmen bei allen identisch!! Der Endpreis ergibt sich, wie Du bereits erkannt hast,  aus der Komponentenwahl!  
Ein Quietschen und Schaltungsprobleme sollten allerdings NICHT auftreten. Das Faunus LSD ist bereits im 2 Jahr der Produktion und ist dahingehend 100%ig ausgereift.
Hast Du die Möglichkeit ein Faunus LSD mit DT Dämpfer zu fahren? Wenn nicht dann schau einfach mal hier vorbei und überzeuge Dich selbst vor Ort.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Rampage (17. November 2003)

Hallo AnthonyXIV,

ist mir durchaus klar, dass der DT Swiss die erste Wahl im Angebot für das LSD ist, auch meine Wahl würde auf die Endurance-Version mit dem DT Swiss fallen. Leider hatte ich bislang keine Möglichkeit, ein LSD mit dem DT Swiss zu fahren; es stand nur eine Ausstattung mit german:A Dämpfer zur Verfügung, die ich recht ausgiebig getestet habe, mit dem beschriebenen Ergebnis.

Die Schaltungsprobleme und das Quietschen fand ich auch merkwürdig, da ich sonst von der Qualität, die Bergwerk abliefert, durchweg überzeugt bin und ich mir einen derartigen Konstruktionsfehler nicht vorstellen konnte. Andererseits war das Federungs- und Schaltungs-Setup soweit erkennbar korrekt... Sind Euch noch mehr Probleme in dieser Art mit dem LSD-System bekannt  oder handelt es sich bei diesem Bike um einen - wie auch immer begründeten - Ausfall, der die Ausnahme bildet? 

Auf das Angebot, bei Euch in PF ein LSD mit DT Swiss Dämpfer zur Probe zu fahren, komme ich bei Bedarf gerne zurück, die Bewirtung bei Euch ist ja berühmt. 

Ich werde aber vorab in jedem Fall nochmals ein "normales" Faunus testen, möglichst mit dem DT Dämpfer. Nachdem mir das Faunus schon mit dem RS SID vom Federungsverhalten her gut gefallen hatte, bin ich auf die Performance mit dem DT Swiss gespannt. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja auch mit der etwas entspannteren Geometrie des Faunus noch anfreunden...

Gruss

R.


----------

